
Ask HN: Do you use a calendar app? - pcmaffey
I hate calendar apps.<p>The entire paradigm seems wrong. That your time is &#x27;empty&#x27; until it&#x27;s filled with an event... feels backwards. Especially when other people are allowed to add things to it.<p>Yet, I know people live and die by their calendar as single source of truth. I&#x27;ve seen  schedules that are &quot;walls of blue&quot; stretching months into the future.<p>As a developer, most of my time is spent in deep creative work, with a few meetings interspersed. But I hardly need a calendar for that.<p>So I wonder, do you use a calendar? 
- If so, how do you use it? What&#x27;s your biggest frustration? Is there more you wish it could do (help manage priorities, find more time, etc)? Is there anything better out there than Google or Outlook?<p>- If no, why not? What is your &#x27;source of truth&#x27; for how you plan&#x2F;allocate your time? Would you put that on a calendar if it was easy and made sense (eg. didn&#x27;t have to schedule down to the minute)?
======
PaulHoule
I use the calendar built into EM Client. The backend for that is Fastmail.

I write scripts to import events into my calendar. For instance, talks from
the computer science department at my local Uni.

I am maybe 75% hacker, 25% hustler, I find the calendar a great tool for
hooking up with people. For my own hacking work I tend to use a paper Kanban
system and also am leaning now on getting my wife and child to stamp out "work
in progress".

